# Tanners Creek catfish?



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thinking of heading to Tanners to fish for blues this weekend. Has anyone had any luck this week yet? The river should be fishable for the forseable future. Thanks guys.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

chuck4 if you go to tanners this weekend, try the discharge at the power plant. always had good luck there. try fishing for the blues there off the bottom. use a large slip floater set about 15-18 ft deep .anchor up stream from the discharge,cast into the boil . and open the bail. let the bait drift with the current down stream. i have caught just about every kind of fish you can think off this way there, but mostly some really nice cats.... and don"t forget casting for the skippies while your there.. if ya go please post results... thanks dave


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info Dave. I assume you are fishing the discharge just upstream from the mouth of Tanners. I have had mixed results there but I have not thought to use slipfloat rigs there. I will give it a go!! Hope to find the skips as well. If anyone else is thinking of heading out of tanners on sunday am. I will be in a white and grey hurricane deck boat w/ a johnson outboard. Thanks.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

there s a small discharge just as you come out of the creek. but thats not the one ya want. the one by the barge tie-offs, its up stream 1/4 mile, or so.a lot of snags, plus the blues are suspended just under the bait fish. fished there on the bottom, and hardly got a bite. the floater made a big differance.


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks again Dave. I like you have fished that discharge on the botom with poor results. I am eager to try the slip floats. I have seen people fish for wipers and white bass there with slip floats but never even thought of it! I am from central Ohio so I use big sliprigs all the time in the resevoirs up here but rarely use the in the ohio especially in the winter months.  I will post results sunday evening(hopefully some pics of good fish!!) Thanks again!!


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well it was a slow day on the river. Managed 2 white bass at the discharge and 1 blue cat 5-6 lbs. The wind was blowing pretty hard and the fish were just not on. I met Doc and he had a similar report for the day. Hope to get back down this weekend. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Good meeeting you Chuck4, yep tough day all around, that wind was brutal midday, we only managed one 6# Blue on Fresh Shad............Doc


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Trying Tanners again this sunday. Anyone heading out this weekend?


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I'm going out Sunday Afternoon, probably downtown (no Bengals game). Tanners just adds 1-1/2 hrs more travel time for me and I don't know that area of the River as well anyway.


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Good luck BMagill!! Tanner's is a bit farther for me to (coming from columbus) but I do better in the winter out of Tanner's in the deeper water. Hope you hook some big uns!!


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

You call this winter!?


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yep. Way to cold to go climb in the tree stand. Them deer just lay down and quit movin round when it gets below 75 degrees!!! LOL. Better just stick to the cold weather catfishin.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey chuck4 keep us posted on how tanners is doing? been chasing the sauger below meldahl, about ready for a change of pace... let us know if there is any action at the discharge. thanks dave..


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Got a late start sunday due to a flat on tow vehicle and of course the spare donut tire as well. Found some skips and shad and fished the last hour of light for cats. Managed 3 channels and 1 blue. All fish were under 5lbs. The river flow was managable and the action was better than last week. I may try to sneak out one day this week before the holiday. PS all bites were on cut skips.


----------

